# shot a few



## florida boy (Aug 1, 2011)

Not much biting these days so we broke out the stick and string .


----------



## triggerfinger (Aug 1, 2011)

nice haul.  I shot a 5 foot blacktip a couple months back, good times


----------



## dmclain1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice man! Do you guys eat those? Are those carp kinda like tilapia?


----------



## florida boy (Aug 4, 2011)

dmclain1 said:


> Nice man! Do you guys eat those? Are those carp kinda like tilapia?



I will eat the bigger gar and redhorse suckers but I give the rest of them to a guy that feeds them to his hogs .


----------

